# HGH Powder



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ive just noticed that my Hygetropin powder is all stuck together and slides up and down in the vial as one solid piece. Its still mixes fine.

Is this usual/ok?

Ive got it stored in the fridge between 4-7deg.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

It is fine.


----------



## kevinmorris (Sep 22, 2008)

x2, you will find that it will do that if you keep it in the fridge before mixing. Theres no reason to keep it in the fridge before mixing


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

kevinmorris said:


> x2, you will find that it will do that if you keep it in the fridge before mixing. Theres no reason to keep it in the fridge before mixing


Why do you say this? Gh degrades in room temp, fairly quickly actually. I had two loads of blue tops one load was left in the post office over the weekend due to miscommunications and the other went straight from the post into my fridge. The post office gh is obviously less potent now......


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Why do you say this? Gh degrades in room temp, fairly quickly actually. I had two loads of blue tops one load was left in the post office over the weekend due to miscommunications and the other went straight from the post into my fridge. The post office gh is obviously less potent now......


^^^x2


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers for replies guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

do you guys get your GH delivered cooled ?


----------

